# Using only your Laptop moniter as a TV



## Alexander321 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello good folks! 
My name is Alexander and I am from Sweden. I had a Toshiba Satelite P20-304 and it stopped working. 
Now I have screwed it into pieces and I have the moniter remaining healthy, only the moniter with it's wire. 
I have included a picture of the moniter.

http://img821.imageshack.us/i/image0186.jpg/

Here is a link to the laptop it's self. 
http://toshiba.icecat.biz/p/psp23e-0254k-gr/notebooks-laptops-satellite-p20-304-646101.html

Now I want to use the moniter as a TV or as a moniter without the motherboard, Is it possible? I know I need much work and many devices but I don't know where to start?

So help me please! 

Thank you!


----------



## Alexander321 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello people! 

I am Alexander from Sweden. I had a Toshiba Satellite P20-304 laptop and it stopped working. 
I screwed it into piece and I have the monitor remaining healthy. 
here is a link to the laptop it's self :

http://icecat.biz/en/p/psp23e-0254k-gr/b-rbara-satellite-p20-304-646101.html

I want to use only the monitor as a TV or as a monitor without the motherboard because I have dis-attached it
from the motherboard. Is it possible to use the only monitor as a TV?

I have attached a picture of the monitor in this thread.
or
http://img821.imageshack.us/i/image0186.jpg/


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry,no.
The video hardware is on the motherboard,so there is nothing
to run the display.
For TV,you would need the computer working to use a TV
tuner card.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You do not have a monitor. You have an LCD panel that will need a power supply, controller and backlight driver in order to use it as a monitor or TV. You would also need to identify the exact signal and voltage requirements for the flex cable interface to find a suitable controller. If you are lucky, you may be able to find a standard controller from some manufacturer that will work for you.

Here is a link to one manufacturer of such boards:
http://www.beyondinfinite.com/ad_controller_board.html

Don't be surprised to discover that it may end up being more expensive than just buying a ready made monitor in the same size range.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Dup post. There is a possible solution in your older thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/982949-change-laptop-moniter-into-tv.html


----------



## Alexander321 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have the motherboard too don't you think it helps?
I have removed the coolin fans from the mother board, is it going to work without them?


----------



## Alexander321 (Feb 26, 2011)

well I have the motherboard too, don't you think it's gonna work?
but I don't have any HDD attached...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've merged both of your threads together. Please do not start more than one thread for the same issue.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't just connect a motherboard to a laptop display. What you're talking about is building a laptop from a variety of parts. It's neither efficient nor cost-effective. You certainly can't run a laptop without any fans.

Is this some type of modding project for fun where money is not an issue? If so, start digging into the multitude of modding and DIY sites and plan to spend some dough on a variety of parts.

Or you could go to Wal-Mart and buy a 19" LCD TV for less than $200.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Alexander321 said:


> I have the motherboard too don't you think it helps?


If the motherboard did not have any kind of video inputs when the computer was working how were you expecting to get video into the motherboard with the computer in pieces? You said the computer stopped working. Do you know why it stopped working?

As DoubleHelix said, unless money is no object and you just want to prove that the LCD panel can be re-used, then the project is nto economically feasible. You could buy a new monitor for less.


----------



## Alexander321 (Feb 26, 2011)

DoubleHelix said:


> You can't just connect a motherboard to a laptop display. What you're talking about is building a laptop from a variety of parts. It's neither efficient nor cost-effective. You certainly can't run a laptop without any fans.
> 
> Is this some type of modding project for fun where money is not an issue? If so, start digging into the multitude of modding and DIY sites and plan to spend some dough on a variety of parts.
> 
> Or you could go to Wal-Mart and buy a 19" LCD TV for less than $200.


DoubleHelix- I don't want to build a laptop I want to build a TV from the LCD panel of a laptop. 
this project is for fun and I am ready to spend some money for it.


----------



## Alexander321 (Feb 26, 2011)

cwwozniak said:


> If the motherboard did not have any kind of video inputs when the computer was working how were you expecting to get video into the motherboard with the computer in pieces? You said the computer stopped working. Do you know why it stopped working?
> 
> As DoubleHelix said, unless money is no object and you just want to prove that the LCD panel can be re-used, then the project is nto economically feasible. You could buy a new monitor for less.


The laptop didn't stopp working totally only the HDD was damaged and I didn't wanted the laptop anymore, so I thought it would be fun to start a project like this. I have everything in parts actually, the fans, the keyboard, the charger and everything else. It has a video output and I think I need a video input right? you can read the porporties of the laptop on the link i mentioned above... 
thank you for all the help!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the hard drive was the only bad part, put the thing back together, buy a hard drive, and buy a TV tuner. 

A laptop display panel cannot be turned into a TV in any other way. It needs the rest of the laptop hardware.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> It needs the rest of the laptop hardware.


And it most likely also needs an operating system.


----------

